# Needing info on colt firearms tear gas cartridges



## Whiting19 (Aug 7, 2019)

Recently stumbled upon alot of these tear gas cartridges and I cant seem to find any information on them I know what they do I know that they are used in a pen gun but my question is are they legal to possess and if I wanted to try to sell them how would I go about it. Cause I've looked through a few forums but couldn't find much about the cartridges just pens that sets that have been sold. Any information will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Are they legal to possess...

I don't want to seem abrasive or ironic, but the really best place to ask is at your nearest BATFE office. You can find them on-line or in your local phone directory (book).

If you merely ask whether this kind of stuff is legal to possess, you'll get a straight answer without any complications. If you're honest with them, they'll be honest with you.

If you admit that you have them, they may ask where you found them, so be prepared to answer that question. But if you don't admit that you are already in possession of them, they won't ask.
.


----------



## johnniewalner (26 d ago)

I would be interested in them if there available still


----------

